# My 8 inch bala shark



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well just thought I would share.Yeah she's alittle beat up but she has been spawning with a larger male.First decent pic I have been able to get so I thought I would share.Thanks for looking ak


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

NiCe and fat bala shark


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> NiCe and fat bala shark


Yeah :nod: I keep them well feed.Thanks for the words


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great bala, I here they get to like 12 inches in some cases, good luck with it


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ed griswold said:


> great bala, I here they get to like 12 inches in some cases, good luck with it


Thanks there Ed.I have three of them this is the smallest of them the largest being between 9 to 9.5 inch range


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

wow that nice i would love to have a nice one like that


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> wow that nice i would love to have a nice one like that


Thanks for the kind words there guy


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great looking bala and you have one big collection of fish.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha. SO FAT.

We have them on sale at my store right now. I was thinking of getting a smattering to see if they'd survive with my flowerhorn but I put a rhom in my quarantine tank.







And there's no way anything is going in with my flowerhorn unless it's qt'ed first!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Haha. SO FAT.
> 
> We have them on sale at my store right now. I was thinking of getting a smattering to see if they'd survive with my flowerhorn but I put a rhom in my quarantine tank.:laugh: And there's no way anything is going in with my flowerhorn unless it's qt'ed first!


Good luck on that one(at least they wont work with my flowerhorn).Mine finally had to go in a solo tank(for some reason he tolerates a senegal bichir,and a parrot).You got a quality one though don't ya?.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Haha. SO FAT.
> 
> We have them on sale at my store right now. I was thinking of getting a smattering to see if they'd survive with my flowerhorn but I put a rhom in my quarantine tank.:laugh: And there's no way anything is going in with my flowerhorn unless it's qt'ed first!


Good luck on that one(at least they wont work with my flowerhorn).Mine finally had to go in a solo tank(for some reason he tolerates a senegal bichir,and a parrot).You got a quality one though don't ya?.








[/quote]


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Haha. SO FAT.
> 
> We have them on sale at my store right now. I was thinking of getting a smattering to see if they'd survive with my flowerhorn but I put a rhom in my quarantine tank.:laugh: And there's no way anything is going in with my flowerhorn unless it's qt'ed first!


Good luck on that one(at least they wont work with my flowerhorn).Mine finally had to go in a solo tank(for some reason he tolerates a senegal bichir,and a parrot).You got a quality one though don't ya?.








[/quote]

Quality? I guess... I bought it for $25 as a 'grade b' from the Big Als here in town. I've just been pampering him with quality foods is all. And I think that has helped a lot. I think he's pretty.









My flowerhorn killed one of my bn plecos. However. He tolerates and does not bother any of my clown loaches. They even eat beside each other. He hardly even pays attention to them. It's quite wacky.

I was thinking about trying a parrot cichlid with mine. I've heard the highest success rates with these. And I have a friend who has one and he's willing to just give it to me... Though I'm not sure if I want to bother risking it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Haha. SO FAT.
> 
> We have them on sale at my store right now. I was thinking of getting a smattering to see if they'd survive with my flowerhorn but I put a rhom in my quarantine tank.:laugh: And there's no way anything is going in with my flowerhorn unless it's qt'ed first!


Good luck on that one(at least they wont work with my flowerhorn).Mine finally had to go in a solo tank(for some reason he tolerates a senegal bichir,and a parrot).You got a quality one though don't ya?.








[/quote]

Quality? I guess... I bought it for $25 as a 'grade b' from the Big Als here in town. I've just been pampering him with quality foods is all. And I think that has helped a lot. I think he's pretty.:nod:

My flowerhorn killed one of my bn plecos. However. He tolerates and does not bother any of my clown loaches. They even eat beside each other. He hardly even pays attention to them. It's quite wacky.

I was thinking about trying a parrot cichlid with mine. I've heard the highest success rates with these. And I have a friend who has one and he's willing to just give it to me... Though I'm not sure if I want to bother risking it.
[/quote]

So what are you feeding yours?Mine gets nothing but freeze dried krill n e more.I got the basic low grade but damn does he have an attitude.I would try the parrot.I have had high success unfortunatly on housing these guys with all sorts of things that are tempermental.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I feed mine NLS for his dry food. Sometimes he eats the loaches' sinking pellets as well, but not usually. He gets white worms for live food. (He's still not big, only 3.5" or so, so he can eat them no prob, not too small yet.) And for frozen he gets tilapia, krill, Cichlid Delight, bloodworms, spirulina enriched brine shrimp and probably something else I'm forgetting.

But the NLS makes up the biggest portion of his diet.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

wow very nice, again cool mixing goldies with non goldies!


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Awesome bala AK. Nice shots as always, makes me wanna keep a bala or two at some point in my life.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

yes nice bala, good shot of it,


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> wow very nice, again cool mixing goldies with non goldies!


Yeah I have several setup's like this.It makes for a unique peice.







Thanks for the words there Venom


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> yes nice bala, good shot of it,


Thanks for the words there muffin.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> I feed mine NLS for his dry food. Sometimes he eats the loaches' sinking pellets as well, but not usually. He gets white worms for live food. (He's still not big, only 3.5" or so, so he can eat them no prob, not too small yet.) And for frozen he gets tilapia, krill, Cichlid Delight, bloodworms, spirulina enriched brine shrimp and probably something else I'm forgetting.
> 
> But the NLS makes up the biggest portion of his diet.


You are right(nice diet as well).Only the best of care I see(and i am glad to see that others do this as well).Thanks for the heads up there Mettle








[/quote]

Well. He's my baby. I love this fish. Absolutely fantastic. My piranhas are cool. And I like them and all. But if I had to get rid of them I know I could part. But this fish? No way! (And my parents like him too - so if I have to move to England for a year to do my masters they'll take care of him I'm sure. Piranhas? Not so sure.)

I checked out the balas again at work today. Now they have ich.







Definitely not coming home to any of my tanks!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I feed mine NLS for his dry food. Sometimes he eats the loaches' sinking pellets as well, but not usually. He gets white worms for live food. (He's still not big, only 3.5" or so, so he can eat them no prob, not too small yet.) And for frozen he gets tilapia, krill, Cichlid Delight, bloodworms, spirulina enriched brine shrimp and probably something else I'm forgetting.
> 
> But the NLS makes up the biggest portion of his diet.


You are right(nice diet as well).Only the best of care I see(and i am glad to see that others do this as well).Thanks for the heads up there Mettle








[/quote]

Well. He's my baby. I love this fish. Absolutely fantastic. My piranhas are cool. And I like them and all. But if I had to get rid of them I know I could part. But this fish? No way! (And my parents like him too - so if I have to move to England for a year to do my masters they'll take care of him I'm sure. Piranhas? Not so sure.)

I checked out the balas again at work today. Now they have ich.







Definitely not coming home to any of my tanks!
[/quote]

Thats kewl that your parents would even consider that(mine would tell me to go to hell).Too bad the bala's have ich now,what a shame.Yeah I know what you mean about the p and cichlid thing(I would much rather have my cichlids now).


----------

